# Zenith Readies Delivery of DirecTV/HDTV Receiver



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

During last weekend's CEDIA conference, Zenith introduced its latest DirecTV HD/advanced HDTV receiver (Model HDSAT520), a new 15.1-inch LCD HDTV monitor specially equipped with installer-friendly features and a new 37-inch plasma display panel, the first for Zenith in this screen size.

These and other DTV products demonstrated at CEDIA Expo 2002 are supporting Zenith's commitment to becoming a complete source for digital video display solutions. Additional CEDIA Expo highlights from Zenith's 2002 product line include the new high-brightness 50-inch widescreen plasma HDTV monitor, widescreen LCD rear-projection HDTV monitors, a LCD HDTV monitor, and a 34-inch direct-view widescreen integrated HDTV.

The new HDSAT520 DirecTV HD/Advanced HDTV receiver, previewed earlier this year, is being readied for delivery to custom installers next month, the company said.

From SkyRetailer (Used with Permission)


----------

